# Die besten Einzelspieler-Levels aller Zeiten: An diese Missionen werden wir uns noch lange erinnern



## MaxFalkenstern (28. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die besten Einzelspieler-Levels aller Zeiten: An diese Missionen werden wir uns noch lange erinnern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die besten Einzelspieler-Levels aller Zeiten: An diese Missionen werden wir uns noch lange erinnern


----------



## de-Jo (28. November 2012)

Mir würd noch "Das Ocean House Hotel" aus Vampires the Masquerade: Bloodlines einfallen. Krasse Atmosphäre.


----------



## Rookster (28. November 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Mir würd noch "Das Ocean House Hotel" aus Vampires the Masquerade: Bloodlines einfallen. Krasse Atmosphäre.


 
Absolut! Ich hab mich noch nie in einem Spiel so gegruselt, Dead Space inklusive. Und bei jedem Spieldurchlauf auf's Neue!


----------



## nitsuj1001 (28. November 2012)

Ich finde es schade es ihr keine einzige Mission von Warcraft 3 aufgezählt hat, wobei es doch in der Kampagne mehr als eine absolut epische Mission gab. Nur mal als Beispiel: Die letzte Nachtelfen Mission in der man den Weltenbaum vor Archimonde, der Geißel und der brennenden Legion beschützen muss.


----------



## 666-THEVIL (28. November 2012)

Wenn schon Call of Duty, dann muss aus Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare All Ghillied Up rein.


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2012)

Mich hat damals "Death from Above" bei CoD4 ziemlich umgehauen. 
Nicht wegen des Anspruchs (war lächerlich einfach), nicht wegen der Spieldauer (war viel zu kurz), nicht wegen der Story (knall ab was sich bewegt), nicht wegen der Grafik (FLIR). Aber wegen der Atmosphäre und der Intensität der Darstellung.
Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich bin gegen Krieg und ich verstehe durchaus die Kritik an der Mission. Daher denke ich, das ist auch nichts für eure Liste. Aber ich fand es schon irgendwie faszinierend (und damals auch neu) mit einem AC-130 Gunship die Gegend unsicher zu machen (oder sicherer, aus amerikanischer Sicht^^).

Ich möchte den Level jetzt nicht als "gut"  bezeichnen, aber er wird mir definitiv noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2012)

An "Omaha Beach" denke ich bis heute gern zurück. Dieser MoH-Level war schon sehr prägend über die vielen Jahre danach.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (28. November 2012)

nitsuj1001 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade es ihr keine einzige Mission von Warcraft 3 aufgezählt hat, wobei es doch in der Kampagne mehr als eine absolut epische Mission gab. Nur mal als Beispiel: Die letzte Nachtelfen Mission in der man den Weltenbaum vor Archimonde, der Geißel und der brennenden Legion beschützen muss.


 
Wir haben uns für zehn Levels entschieden, solche Top-Listen sind leider nie vollständig. Aber ja: Die Warcraft 3-Missionen waren wirklich großartig. Ich hätte mich hier allerdings für diese Rollenspiel-ähnliche Kampagne mit Rexar (so heißt er, glaub ich) entschieden, die im Addon enthalten war.


----------



## stawacz (28. November 2012)

am meisten sind mir eigentlich die batman teile in erinnerung geblieben..der scarecrow level war ziemlich geil..aber auch viele andere passagen im spiel waren einfach der hammer

überhaupt war batman AA und AC spiele dir mir am meisten in erinnerung geblieben sind,,kann ich nur jedem empfehlen sich die mal anzuschauen


----------



## major-tom4 (28. November 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Mir würd noch "Das Ocean House Hotel" aus Vampires the Masquerade: Bloodlines einfallen. Krasse Atmosphäre.


Das ist auch mir noch in lebhafter und gruseliger Erinnerung. Guter Horror kommt eben auch ohne Stroeme von Blut aus.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. November 2012)

Spontan würde ich noch die komplette erste Episode (komplett in der Shareware Version enthalten) von Doom 1 dazuzählen. Da war einfach jedes Level ein Einzelstück und wirklich gut gemacht. Dazu kommt dann noch das epische Ende der Episode und die Musik dazu ... da können die anderen Episoden der Doom- und Quake-Reihe nicht mithalten, finde ich.

In Call of Duty 4 würde mir da noch der Abschnitt in Pripyat einfallen. Schön gemacht und für mich das letzte spielenswerte Call of Duty.

Das Kraftwerk im ersten Stalker Spiel war für mich auch ein unglaublich atmosphärisches Einzelspieler Erlebnis. Nicht einmal unbedingt optisch oder vom Leveldesign her, sondern vor allem akustisch. Das Knacken des Geigerzählers, die Stimme des Monolithen, dazu die merkwürdigen Geräusche, die durch die Gänge hallten


----------



## fullmetalfriese (28. November 2012)

Mir fällt gerade spontan die Mission "End of The Line" aus GTA: SA ein. Passend zum Rest des Spiels bunt, wild, actionreich, ein massives auf und ab der Emotionen. Ich meine, man jagt ein Cracklabor in die Luft, tötet seinen dekadent gewordenen Freund, und jagt am Ende eine Horde korrupter Cops auf nem Feuerwehrwagen. Perfektes Ende für ein grandioses Open-World-Spiel.


----------



## tommy301077 (28. November 2012)

Was ich als beeindruckendsten Moment in meiner Erinnerung behalten habe, war der Jetstart in Battlefield 3.

Für alle, die es nicht gespielt haben: Battlefield 3: Jet Start - YouTube (leider kein HD)


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2012)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Was ich als beeindruckendsten Moment in meiner Erinnerung behalten habe, war der Jetstart in Battlefield 3.


Oh ja, die Mission (war sie auch spielerisch anspruchslos) hab ich auch mehrfach spielen müssen. Es war einfach zu geil gemacht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. November 2012)

Die Mission auf der Ishimura in Dead Space 2 hatte noch eine schöne Atmosphäre


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Mission auf der Ishimura in Dead Space 2 hatte noch eine schöne Atmosphäre


 Jepp ! Schöne Alptraum-Flashbacks.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (28. November 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die Mission auf der Ishimura in Dead Space 2 hatte noch eine schöne Atmosphäre


 
Yep, das stimmt allerdings! Wobei das erste Kapitel in Dead Space 1 auch großartig war. Kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie ich die Ishimura zum ersten Mal betreten habe und dann diese Necromorphs gespawnt sind. Einfach genial!


----------



## doomkeeper (28. November 2012)

Ocean Hotel Vampire Bloodlines

Die Wiege Thief 3

2 "Missionen" aus Deus Ex.
Das erste Mal in Hong Kong mit der genialen Hintergrundmusik am Marktplatz
+ Flucht aus MJ12 und man kommt aus Unatco HQ wieder raus 
Was hab ich diese 2 Stellen in Erinnerung 

Half Life 2 gefällt mir die Stelle wo man unter einer Brücke auf dem
Gerüst Springeinlagen meistern muss und die geniale Hintergrundmusik
perfekt einschlägt.

Saints Row 3 die SM-Rettungs-Mission ist einfach nur epic 

Mirrors Edge . Letzte Mission, glaube es war " The Edge ".
Ebenfalls eine perfekte Musik und vermittelt echt ein packendes Gefühl einer Mischung aus Rache
und Abschluss der kurzen aber stimmigen Geschichte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> O
> Mirrors Edge . Letzte Mission, glaube es war " The Edge ".
> Ebenfalls eine perfekte Musik und vermittelt echt ein packendes Gefühl einer Mischung aus Rache
> und Abschluss der kurzen aber stimmigen Geschichte


 Den Abschnitt in der U-Bahn fand ich superb ! Wie sich die Rolltore vor einem zu schließen drohen, wie die Bahnen an einem vorbeirasen, dann die Ausweich-Aktionen auf dem Dach einer dieser und dann der finale Crash !

Goil !


----------



## UthaSnake (28. November 2012)

Frachtschif-Mission ---> CoD MW1
Der Puff ---> Mafia 1
Blutiger Geburtstag ---> Hitman Blood Money
Zurück auf der Ishimura ---> Dead Space 2


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. November 2012)

Die Prypjat-Mission in CoD4:MW! Definitiv eines der Highlights in der gesamten Reihe.


----------



## Corsa500 (28. November 2012)

Auch wenn viele hier diverse Missionen aus CoD 4 zitieren stellt für mich das absolute Highlight der Reihe eindeutig immer noch die MW2-Levels ums Weiße Haus da, speziell nach dem EMP - alle Lichter aus, strömender Regen und die Helikopter regnen auf einen nieder während man sich erst durchs total zerstörte Gebäude kämpft und am Ende wild mit den Leuchtfackeln winkend den Luftangriff gerade noch abbrechen kann - einfach eine hammergeile Atmoshpäre ...
Ansonsten fällt mir spontan quasi jede Crysis 1-Mission ein, da einfach jedes Level unglaublich gute Designarbeit darstellt und vieles in Erinnerung geblieben ist...
Atmohsphärisch ganz stark war mMn auch die Mission in Fear 2, in der man noch recht am Anfang endlich aus dem Bürogebäude herauskommt und einen ersten Blick auf die Welt draußen werfen kann - roter Himmel, alles verödet und mittendrin ein Flugzeug das gerade vom Himmel rauscht... Das war für mich einer der denkwürdigsten Gaming-Momente die ich hatte.
Wie Warcraft III hätte man bestimmt auch Starcraft II diverse Missionen aufführen können, alle liebevoll, kreativ und spannend gestaltet - aber am erinnerungswürdigsten fand ich wohl definitiv die Prophezeihungs-Mission in der man die letzte Schlacht der Protoss schlagen muss.
Ganz toll fand ich auch die Story-Missionen aus Saints Row The Third - der abgefahrene Humor hat dem spielerischen Spaß einfach die Krone aufgesetzt und Abwechslung gabs auch immer 

Generell gibt es wohl in fast allen guten Spielen mindestens ein Level von dem man später sagen kann: Ja, daran erinnere ich mich noch gut, das war damals ja so super - also viel zu viele für diese Liste. Trotzdem ganz nette Zusammenstellung, vor allem die Scarecrow-Level aus Batman sind ja wohl der absolute Hammer - die waren auch mein erster Gedanke als ich die Überschrift gelesen habe und haben sich ihren Platz hier redlich verdient


----------



## sweede (28. November 2012)

Timesplitters 2: Wild West, damals noch nie etwas so geiles erlebt in einem videospiel wie die mission mit dem dazu perfekt passenden soundtrack


----------



## Berserkervmax (28. November 2012)

Mein Favorit :

COD4 MW das Tschernobyl Level "gut getarnt "

Ich bekomme immer noch Gänsehaut wenn ich das nach langer zeit mal wieder spiele


----------



## DrKuki (28. November 2012)

Deus Ex 1: Das erste Level auf dem zerstörten Liberty Island. Selbst als Profis muss man erst mal alle Verstecke von Waffen und Robotern finden, mal ganz von dem Kopf der Freiheitsstatue, der auf dem Boden liegt. Ein schönes Symbol für die ganze Handlung des Games.

C&C 3 - Tiberium Wars das erste Level in dem man in einer Roten Zone kämpft. Diese bedrückende Schönheit gepaart mit einer tödlichen Atmosphäre. Ach die perfekte Soundkulisse und das von den Wolken reflektierte Licht des giftigen Tiberiums sind gigantisch.


----------



## svd (28. November 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mich hat damals "Death from Above" bei CoD4 ziemlich umgehauen.
> Nicht wegen des Anspruchs (war lächerlich einfach), nicht wegen der Spieldauer (war viel zu kurz), nicht wegen der Story (knall ab was sich bewegt), nicht wegen der Grafik (FLIR). Aber wegen der Atmosphäre und der Intensität der Darstellung.
> Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich bin gegen Krieg und ich verstehe durchaus die Kritik an der Mission. Daher denke ich, das ist auch nichts für eure Liste. Aber ich fand es schon irgendwie faszinierend (und damals auch neu) mit einem AC-130 Gunship die Gegend unsicher zu machen (oder sicherer, aus amerikanischer Sicht^^).
> 
> Ich möchte den Level jetzt nicht als "gut"  bezeichnen, aber er wird mir definitiv noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.




Jap, das ist auch mein absolutes Lieblingslevel der gesamten, bisherigen CoD Reihe. 
Nächtens, sicher in einigen Kilometern Höhe kreisend, mit großkalibrigen Waffen auf kleine Pünktchen schießend, dazu die trockenen, beinahe emotionslosen Kommentare der Crew... dieses Level war die *Definition* des "Modern Warfare" im namensgebenden Untertitel. Große Klasse, könnte ich immer wieder spielen, im Gegensatz zu...

"All Ghillied Up" und MoHs "Omaha Beach" fand ich auch super... doch gerade diese Levels machen es mir schwer, ein  "aller Zeiten" zu vergeben. 
Pripyat und die Normandie sind typische Beispiele für die "rosarote Brille". Levels wie diese *musst* du fast *damals, zu jener Zeit* gespielt haben. Bitte, MoH und CoD4 waren Referenzspiele. Leider sind sie denkbar schlecht gealtert.

Ich erinnere mich noch an das erste Mal "Pripyat". An das Herzklopfen, als die Suchkette auf mich zukommt. Damals war das noch aufregend und neu. Mittlerweile siehst du, hinter der Matrix, die Scripts, die am Werkeln sind, die restriktiven Regeln, die damit verbunden sind. Die Versuche, dieses Gefühl in den beiden Nachfolgern erneut hervorzurufen mussten zwangsläufig scheitern.

Und "Omaha Beach"... ich hab das als epischen Ansturm unter schwerstem Maschinengewehrfeuer in Erinnerung. Von dieser Erinnerung habe ich auch noch jahrelang gezehrt. 
Kürzlich installiert, relativiert sich das schnell wieder. Die Landungstruppen beschränken sich auf zwei Dutzend freundlicher Soldaten. In der Ferne kaschiert dichter Nebel die technischen Limits, was die darstellbare Sichtweite betrifft. Und der Beschuss kommt aus vlt zwei Maschinengewehren... 
Unendlich schade drum.


Was mir, neben der vielen Community Vorschläge, noch gefallen hat, bzw. was mir jedes Mal immer wieder einfällt, waren zB:


das "Schleichen im Star Trek TOS (yay!) Outfit" in "STV: Elite Force"
der "ohne Fallschirmsprung" aus "NOLF" und die "Verfolgungsjagd" aus dem Nachfolger
die "Goggalor" und "Milkman" Level aus "Psychonauts"


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (28. November 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Jap, das ist auch mein absolutes Lieblingslevel der gesamten, bisherigen CoD Reihe.
> Nächtens, sicher in einigen Kilometern Höhe kreisend, mit großkalibrigen Waffen auf kleine Pünktchen schießend, dazu die trockenen, beinahe emotionslosen Kommentare der Crew... dieses Level war die *Definition* des "Modern Warfare" im namensgebenden Untertitel. Große Klasse, könnte ich immer wieder spielen, im Gegensatz zu...



Zu Call of Duty haben wir ein eigenes Special mit den denkwürdigsten Momenten und besten Leveln.


----------



## Cicero (29. November 2012)

Naja, ausgerechnet die Ravenholm- Levels aus HL2 fande ich persönlich am schlechtesten. Irgendwie war dieser Handlungsstrang doch sehr aufgesetzt und hat nicht so richtig zum restlichen Setting gepasst. Genauso wenig wie die Tatsache, dass anscheinend überall Black Mesa-Mitarbeiter in weißen Kitteln die Zombies waren... selbst auf dem Friedhof in Ravenholm...


----------



## hifumi (29. November 2012)

Interessant wie viele Leute hier CoD Momente aufzählen. Sind das alles andere Leute als diejenigen, die Stagnation im Gameplay durch die ständigen CoD Klone kritisieren? Und die Schlauchlevel?

Diese Levels haben ja meistens nette Setpieces, aber eigentlich sind sie von vorn bis hinten so durchgescriptet, dass für Gameplay überhaupt kein Platz mehr ist. All Ghillied Up spielt sich größtenteils wie ein riesiges Quick Time Event.


----------



## Ashgard (29. November 2012)

Mir fehlt hier der Einstieg in Gothic 1. Gibts wohl kein anderes Spiel, wo man gleich zu Beginn mal eine aufs Maul bekommt....


----------



## tastenklopper (29. November 2012)

de-Jo schrieb:


> Mir würd noch "Das Ocean House Hotel" aus Vampires the Masquerade: Bloodlines einfallen. Krasse Atmosphäre.


 Das "Shining" der Spielelevels. VTMB hatte aber noch andere erinnerungswürdige Levels.

So mancher "Deus Ex"-Level: Die Handlungsfreiheit in Verbindung mit den oft weitläufigen Levels waren schon sehr beeindruckend. Ohne den genialen Soundtrack wäre es aber nicht mal halb so stimmungsvoll. Gute Level-Beispiele sind die düsteren Paris-Abschnitte oder das lebhafte Cyberpunk-Hongkong. Auch der erste Level in New York hat es in sich...


----------



## Volgorilla (30. November 2012)

Also bei MoH fällt mir auch noch das Level Sniper Town ein, ansonsten wie schon erwähnt Deus Ex 1 mit seinen unzähligen Möglichkeiten, System Shock 2 wegen dem Gruselfaktor, aber ansonsten ne schöne Mischung ...


----------



## HagenP (1. Dezember 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> 2 "Missionen" aus Deus Ex.
> Das erste Mal in Hong Kong mit der genialen Hintergrundmusik am Marktplatz
> + Flucht aus MJ12 und man kommt aus Unatco HQ wieder raus
> Was hab ich diese 2 Stellen in Erinnerung



Deus Ex hatte wirklich eine klasse Atmosphäre. Sehr glaubwürdige Spielwelt mit viel Tiefgang. Von dem Spiel habe ich bis heute noch große Teile in sehr genauer Erinnerung. Eigentlich könnte man das ganze Spiel in die Liste aufnehmen.

Was mir noch spontan einfällt, ist die Quest "Tränen des Retters" aus TES 4: Oblivion, in der man für ein Mitglied der Magiergilde diese sehr speziellen Kristalle genannt "Garridans Tränen" beschaffen soll. Die Quest ist bei mir nicht nur wegen dem schönen Gameplay hängen geblieben (durch das Sammeln von Informationshäppchen an mehreren Stellen und das Lösen einfacher Rätsel kommt das Feeling einer Schatzsuche gut rüber), sondern vor allem wegen der großartigen Geschichte, die die Quest erzählt hat. Auch wenn sie vor Pathos nur so tropft, ich finde sie einfach schön. Ein gütiger Landsherr, der mit großem Mut alles versucht, um seine Untertanen zu retten, dabei ein tragisches Ende nimmt und am Ende wendet sich für seine Leute alles zum Guten. Als würde man die "Originalschauplätze" aus einem Grimm-Märchen besuchen. Ich fand das einfach großartig, da die ganze Geschichte auch noch so schön in die Spielwelt hineinpasst.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Dezember 2012)

HagenP schrieb:


> Deus Ex hatte wirklich eine klasse Atmosphäre. Sehr glaubwürdige Spielwelt mit viel Tiefgang. Von dem Spiel habe ich bis heute noch große Teile in sehr genauer Erinnerung. Eigentlich könnte man das ganze Spiel in die Liste aufnehmen.


 
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Und warum? Eigentlich hat man das sogar fast nur dem Soundtrack zu verdanken denke ich.

Ich höre bis heute noch sämtliche Tracks an und spiele oft einige Szenen im Kopf ab.

Ich könnte wirklich sämtliche Stellen aus dem Spiel rausschreiben die mir bis heute in Erinnerung geblieben sind.
Aber da müsste man, wie du schon richtig schreibst, das komplette Spiel gleich aufzählen 

Ich erwähne trotzdem noch einige Stellen die mich gepackt haben.

Das erste mal auf Liberty Island mit dieser bedrückenden Stimmung.
NYC Streets.

Dieses Feeling für eine " Wir haben uns alle Lieb " Unatco Organisation
zu arbeiten mit eigenem Büro und Texten sowie Dialogen die zu keinem Zeitpunkt 
fremd vorkommen.

Sämtliche Freund / Feind Geschichten und retten / sterben lassen Konsequenzen. <3

Dieses "man kommt einer weltweiten Verschwörung" und wird dabei immer mehr ertappt Gefühl
ist einfach unglaublich gut gelungen und reagiert total logisch auf den Spieler. <3

Unato / MJ12 / NSF / Illuminaten etc. <3

Nicolette DuClare´s Anwesen ? Gott was war das für ein Moment als der Soundtrack anfing. <3

Dann die sämtlichen MIB´s die etwas mysteriöses ausgestrahlt haben. <3

Versalife <3

Sämtliche Night Clubs <3

Der Zeitraum als Icarus und ?Daedelus? sich mit in die Geschichte einklinken
und teilweise echt für gänsehaut Momente gesorgt haben. <3

Es war toll und absolut genial alles machen zu können und irgendwie zum Ziel zu gelangen.
Stellenweise war ich wirklich süchtig nach diesem "Dingelingeling" Sound 
von meinem Infolink und hab mich immer wie wild gefreut wenn ich wichtig war oder
man ausspioniert wurde (Gunter Hermann Paris z.b.)

Und wenn ein Spiel es schafft so derart ins Gedächtnis einzuprägen dann hat man als
Designer alles richtig gemacht und dem Spiel eine Seele gegeben.
Wenn ich so darüber schreibe.... bekommt man ja richtig Lust wieder zu zocken 

Wie heißts so schön...

Every time you mention it, someone gonna reinstall it

Ach ja und nicht zu vergessen die geniale K.I in Chad Dumier´s? Anwesen, Paris glaub ich wars.
Wo man sich minutenlang mit der K.I unterhalten konnte und die Entwickler das so gut verpackt haben das man
meinen könnte man spielt echt kein Spiel sondern erlebt die tatsächliche Welt mit anderen Augen.

Kinoreife Handlung und sämtliche Missionen sind nahezu alle miteinander verknüpft.
Ein Meistwererk und Meilenstein in der Computerspielgeschichte


----------



## Crysisheld (1. Dezember 2012)

Eines der prägensten Momente war für mich die Sequenz aus Critical Path als CAT mit Nighthorse (dem Spieler) redet vor dem Tunnel steht und schließlich da rein geht. Das waren noch tolle einprägsame Momente.


----------



## Hatuja (10. Dezember 2012)

Mir würden da noch ganz spontan 2 einfallen

Aus Hitman Codename 47 - Traditionen des Handelns (Das Hotel-Level)
Aus Hitman Blood Money - Ein neuer Anfang (Das in der idyllischen Vorstadt)


----------



## Chemenu (10. Dezember 2012)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Was ich als beeindruckendsten Moment in meiner Erinnerung behalten habe, war der Jetstart in Battlefield 3.
> 
> Für alle, die es nicht gespielt haben: Battlefield 3: Jet Start - YouTube (leider kein HD)


 
Ich fand die Mission eher schlecht. Zum einen wegen dem völlig verpixelten Himmel (diese billige Bitmap passt absolut nicht zu der ansonsten guten Grafik) und zum anderen weil das Flugverhalten der Flugzeuge lächerlich ist. Jeder Katapultstart im FSX wirkt um ein vielfaches aufregender. Und dann wäre da noch der unerschöpfliche Vorrat an AA Raketen den jede F-18 trägt.
Inszenierung top, aber technisch einfach sehr schlecht umgesetzt.


----------



## OutsiderXE (10. Dezember 2012)

Thief I - Das Schwert. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYyhZ_0ua2k

Von außen ein normales Herrenhaus, doch je eiter man eidnringt desto verrückter wird es. Wie Bilder von M.C. Escher

Thief II - Life of the Party. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRlFzoRZEKU

Noch bevor es in das eigentlich Zielgebäude geht kann man Stunden damit verbringen in andere Häuser einzubrechen, Leute auszurauben und Dialogen zu lauschen.

Thief III - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffIR0S0mQ8U
Klassischer Grusel in einem abgebrannten Waisenhaus, ehemals Irrenhaus.

Das waren für mich die besten Levels pro Thief-Teil in einer Spielereihe die nur so erinnerungswürdigste Level strotzt.

Ansonsten noch:
Half-Life 1: Die Zugfahrt zu Beginn
Half-Life 2: Ravenholm, dank Gravity Gun
Bulletstorm: Da wo man den Dino steuert 
Batman: Arhkam Asylum: Die erste Begegnung mit Scarecrow
LIMBO: Die Spinne
Diablo 1: Das erste Level
Fallout 3: Das Tutorial & In diesem Traumdorf

Gerne hätte ich noch einige Starcraft1/SC2-Level erwähnt aber bei RTS ist es einfach so, dass man aufgrund der Perspektive nicht so richtig dieses Mittendrin-Gefühl hat. Wenn ich an besondere Level denke, denke ich meist an die Atmosphäre statt des Gameplays (Ausnahmen: HL2 und Buttelstorm).


----------



## Tirima (10. Dezember 2012)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

Der Wassertempel...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. Dezember 2012)

[x] der Schläfertempel aus Gothic 1

Raffinierte Türöffnungsmechanismen, eine geniale Levelarchitektur, dazu sphärische Klänge und die unheimlichen Geräusche des Schläfers sorgen für eine unschlagbar dichte Atmosphäre, die ich in dieser Intensität nie wieder in einem anderen Spiel erlebt habe.
Selbst heute kann mich der Schläfertempel immer wieder begeistern - und das trotz der alten Grafik, das will was heißen.

Dieser Dungeon ist nichts anderes als ein Meisterwerk und die absolute Krönung eines legendären Spiels - das ist keine Frage des Geschmacks, sondern Fakt.


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (10. Dezember 2012)

Tirima schrieb:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> Der Wassertempel...


 
das hass level nr. 1 aus der zelda welt.
wie kommste dnen darauf


----------



## Aenimus (10. Dezember 2012)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SOC als besagter Reaktor sich erhaben und mächtig vor einem gen Himmel erhebt UND man dann tatsächlich hinein kann. Episch. Unvergessen.

BTW: Wo verdammte Axt bleibt eigentlich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 ??


----------



## Crysisheld (10. Dezember 2012)

Aenimus schrieb:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SOC als besagter Reaktor sich erhaben und mächtig vor einem gen Himmel erhebt UND man dann tatsächlich hinein kann. Episch. Unvergessen.
> 
> BTW: Wo verdammte Axt bleibt eigentlich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 ??


 
Gibts nicht mehr, GSC wurde doch dicht gemacht -  und schuld waren mal wieder so Typen die unbedingt ein Spiel auf Multiplattform quetschen wollten - deswegen sind Konsolen einfach Scheisse...  
Vostok Explains How S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 Collapsed


----------



## steelburner (11. Dezember 2012)

Tirima schrieb:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
> 
> Der Wassertempel...


 na der Wassertempel hat sich jedenfalls in der Erinnerung fest gebrannt, aber eigentlich sind bei den Zelda-Teilen so gut wie alle Levels sehr gut gemacht. 
Außerdem 
- Metroid Prime (ist ja eigentlich ein großes Level )
- Dragon Age Origins: Das Nichts/The Fade war beim ersten mal Durchspielen extrem gut.
- Total Annihilation: Krogoth


----------

